# My new SF M952



## sunspot (Oct 10, 2009)

I went to a local gunshow to browse and I picked up a few goodies.
Two tables had SF M952XM07 on close out so I bought one. The set had an extra P60 module.
Of course I will replce the lamp with a Malkoff.














I feel I got a great price at $225, no tax.
Anyone here have one?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 11, 2009)

No, unfortunately, I don't own one... yet! 

I'd really love to have one fastened to my M4, though.. 

Enjoy your new light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 11, 2009)

This should go into the Weaponlight collection thread.

But yes I have one. I got mine on clearance/close out from LAPOLICEGEAR.com. I paid $160.

Apparently mine is a rare variant. It is a M952P not the M952XM. there were M952P and M952C available before the XM versions

the M952P came with the rare SW01 tailcap which you see below, "P" stands for pressure.
The M952C came with the SW02, "C" stands for clickie.

Mine is a rare oddity since the SW01 is so old, yet it was bundled with the newer style M2 head on the new M952 body. Mine was sealed in the box when I bought it.








I see yours has the new M93 rail attachment, compared to the old style swan lever mount that I have. and the crappy thumb screw versions. I hate the thumb screws. Also you have the newer LU60 adapter, see mine is hexagonal wheras yours looks like semi-circles were cut out to facilitate better finger grip for unscrewing it off the bezel.


In terms of using a Malkoff, I have not tried it yet as I dont have a malkoff yet. I do notice that the LU60 adapter doesnt fit dropins very easily. the M2 head has a bit of a buffer due to the shock absorbing head. You may want to check with Malkoff or other M952 owners if a Malkoff will fit. also you should get a HA C2 head (only $25 on optics planet) and use that style head with the M952. slimmer and no need for the copper ring needed for the M2 head.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 12, 2009)

Bummer, the Malkoff will not fit in the LU60 adapter. I wonder if the Tactical Night Vision Corporation drop-in will work.
Also could have the adapter widened.
Thanks for the tip on the ‘C’ head. I may try that.
This light must have a high output LED. I’ll keep the P60’s as backups.

Here is a new P60 compared to a very old P60. I may have a compressed spring on the old one.


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 12, 2009)

What's the reason for the bezel having "broken" threads? These lights look hefty and bump proof but do they add a lot of weight to a rifle affecting endurance and accuracy over prolonged engagement type of scenario?


----------



## Size15's (Oct 12, 2009)

mega_lumens said:


> What's the reason for the bezel having "broken" threads? These lights look hefty and bump proof but do they add a lot of weight to a rifle affecting endurance and accuracy over prolonged engagement type of scenario?


So you can unscrew the adapter collar from both the bezel and the housing (depending on where it stays when you unscrew!)
Sometimes it can be a real pain to remove and the cut outs enable you to use the back of a sturdy blade, or screw driver shaft or other such thing to unscrew it...
SureFire didn't always have the notches and I think its excellent they've added them.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Al. It is a great idea and the manual does point out that anything that will fit in the notches can be used. It is tight due to a nice big fat O-ring that will keep dirt and water out:thumbsup:

mega_lumens.
The light is smaller than you might think from the OP picture.

Here it is next to a 6P





Feel free to move this to Weapon Lights if appropriate.


----------



## Alloy123 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sunspot, what did you finally do to get a high power led into the m952?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 19, 2010)

To be honest, the M952 is overkill. VTAC-L4 aka Viking Tactics hand held Scoutlight is really all you need. 

however if you really want the Malkoff you can still do it but you will ahve to lego your solution. Either get a Scoutlight/e-series with prefered tailcap and then get the the VME head to fit the Malkoff. 

In regards to a M952 style light a simple 6P body, XM tailcap and a suitable mount is all you need.


----------



## Alloy123 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have already purchased the M952. I just hasn't done any research into the LED portion before buying. Now I'm stuck with a light I can't get any of the newer modules to fit into. :thumbsdow


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 20, 2010)

Sunspot,
Why does your M60 not fit!?! Mine works just fine! You will need to stretch the spring so that it makes contact with the batteries. No...the M60 module will not fit flush inside of the LU60 adapter but it really doesn't need to. Your M952 is a wepon mounted light which means it has a shock isolated bezel which means it will give you a tiny bit of room to play with. Stretch the spring on your Malkoff and report back. It should work just fine. I have over 5 years on both of my M952...both with Malkoff M60's...couldn't be happier!


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 20, 2010)

I also forgot to mention...Lumens Factory D26 High Output LED's do not fit into the M952! :thumbsdow


----------



## ne for speed (Jan 20, 2010)

it looks awesome!:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 20, 2010)

Policetacteam said:


> Sunspot,
> Why does your M60 not fit!?! Mine works just fine! You will need to stretch the spring so that it makes contact with the batteries. No...the M60 module will not fit flush inside of the LU60 adapter but it really doesn't need to. Your M952 is a wepon mounted light which means it has a shock isolated bezel which means it will give you a tiny bit of room to play with. Stretch the spring on your Malkoff and report back. It should work just fine. I have over 5 years on both of my M952...both with Malkoff M60's...couldn't be happier!




which LU60 adapter do you have? Im worried about breaking my M60 spring.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 20, 2010)

I have both the older version and the newer version which is pictured above. Like I mentioned earlier...it does not fit in the adapter perfectly but it does fit and will fit into the bezel just fine as well.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 20, 2010)

As I recall, there's a bit of metal that needs to be removed from the LU60 to make the Malkoff module work. It can and has been done with a Dremel, but I've never done the mod so I won't recommend any specifics.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 20, 2010)

I made some measurements on my M952 LU60 Lamp Module Adapter Collar and some lamps. 






Lamp Module Adapter Collar. The largest inside diameter is 0.850 at the rim and tapering down to .810 at the maximum depth my caliper can go. 
The Malkoff measures 0.859 
The TNVC measures 0.864 
The stock lamp is 0.765 
It looks to me that the Lamp Module Adapter Collar needs to be bored out to 0.87 for the drop-ins to work.
This is being discussed on another board. 
ARF


I am still asking around looking for a shop that can do the work for me.

I have been told that TVNC is releasing a 600 lumen drop-in that will fit the M952. They will be showing it at the SHOT show.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 20, 2010)

Interesting. I wonder how much it will be. Malkoff does make a 500 lumen MCE dropin that is around $120. But you would still have the problem of the lu60 not fitting.


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been using my Malkoff M60 in an m951 for months now... using Gene's little adapter bit.

No problems so far. No dremeling either; it's completely stock.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 20, 2010)

There is still alot of chat about the M60 not fitting into the LU60 adapter. Have you guys actually tried putting the M60 into the LU60 adapter as far as it will fit and then put it back into the bezel. IT WILL FIT! The bezel will still tighten down all of the way and works perfectly. Before you start having things machined and retro fitted I would just put the lamp in there. Trust me...it works with both the older and newer version of the LU60. The Lumens Factory D26 would not allow me to fully tighten the bezel down so I had concerns about the integrity of the light in regards to weather / waterproof capabilities! IT WORKS GUYS! TRY IT!!!


----------



## sunspot (Jan 20, 2010)

Mercaptan said:


> I've been using my Malkoff M60 in an m951 for months now... using Gene's little adapter bit.
> 
> No problems so far. No dremeling either; it's completely stock.


Could you post a link for Gene's adapter? I could not find it. TIA.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 20, 2010)

Gene adivises to use a fitting ring with M2 head as you can see in Malkoff's site.
Maybe some offered by Electron in his threads solve your problem. 

Great light! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paladin (Jan 20, 2010)

An "old tech" solution would be to use a Surefire KL5(a?) Led head instead of the M2 bezel. _And be sure to point the light AWAY from your eyes_.:laughing:

Paladin


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2010)

sunspot said:


> Could you post a link for Gene's adapter? I could not find it. TIA.





Dioni said:


> Gene adivises to use a fitting ring with M2 head as you can see in Malkoff's site.
> Maybe some offered by Electron in his threads solve your problem.
> 
> Great light! Congrats! :thumbsup:




Bingo. That's what you need. It'll work.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 21, 2010)

Just noticed on Surefire's webpage that the newer M952's are no longer utilizing the A.R.M.S. throw levers. Interesting. I wonder why the change. Also wonder if the newer throw levers are Surefire's design!?! If so that would explain quite a bit!


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 21, 2010)

Policetacteam said:


> Just noticed on Surefire's webpage that the newer M952's are no longer utilizing the A.R.M.S. throw levers. Interesting. I wonder why the change. Also wonder if the newer throw levers are Surefire's design!?! If so that would explain quite a bit!



Probably because ARMS owner **** Swan will sue anything that breathes.

What would be pure win would be a joint LaRue + SureFire offering (direct from SureFire). 

EDIT: As for now I'll just use my junky 951 screw threads...


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 21, 2010)

Mercaptan said:


> Probably because ARMS owner **** Swan will sue anything that breathes.
> 
> What would be pure win would be a joint LaRue + SureFire offering (direct from SureFire).
> 
> EDIT: As for now I'll just use my junky 951 screw threads...




I dont know if you can still do it, but if you have ARMS Swan Levers, you can break them (take pics before and after) and Larue will trade them for thier mount. 

Look into the Larue vs ARMS lawsuit. ARMS is suing over a simple "#17" a code number that they call their mount. the usage of the pound sign and the number 17 is apparently a copyrighted property of ARMS.

I used my Surefire Strider to perform the circumcision of the swan lever hehe.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I did get the M60 to give out some lumens on the M952. I had to s-t-r-e-t-c-h the spring on the lamp to make contact. I don't like that as a long term solution.

Gene's adapter would only push the M60 away from the bezel, it would not do anything to close the space between the positive contact of the lamp to the battery.:sigh:


Mercaptan, +1


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 21, 2010)

sunspot said:


> Well, I did get the M60 to give out some lumens on the M952. I had to s-t-r-e-t-c-h the spring on the lamp to make contact. I don't like that as a long term solution.
> 
> Gene's adapter would only push the M60 away from the bezel, it would not do anything to close the space between the positive contact of the lamp to the battery.:sigh:
> 
> ...




Did you take the plastic ring out of the LU60 adapter? If not, it won't work and will stretch.


----------



## NowISee (Jan 24, 2010)

Policetacteam said:


> There is still alot of chat about the M60 not fitting into the LU60 adapter. Have you guys actually tried putting the M60 into the LU60 adapter as far as it will fit and then put it back into the bezel. IT WILL FIT! The bezel will still tighten down all of the way and works perfectly. Before you start having things machined and retro fitted I would just put the lamp in there. Trust me...it works with both the older and newer version of the LU60. The Lumens Factory D26 would not allow me to fully tighten the bezel down so I had concerns about the integrity of the light in regards to weather / waterproof capabilities! IT WORKS GUYS! TRY IT!!!


 
The Lumens Factory D26 will work...with a little work.

They have a raised ring at the bottom of the aluminum, right next to the spring. I removed the label and then used a Dremel and a file to remove the raised ring, then put the label sticker back on. It works fine now, took about 15 minutes.

The light is only a week old and I didn't want to take the Dremel to the LU60. But I might have a friend with a lathe open it up some.

I'm using the Lumens Factory D26 HO-9, with a battery extender to make it 9V. It puts out 320 lumens now and I am happy.


----------



## Alloy123 (Jan 24, 2010)

"They have a raised ring at the bottom of the aluminum, right next to the spring. I removed the label and then used a Dremel and a file to remove the raised ring, then put the label sticker back on. It works fine now, took about 15 minutes"

Do you before and after pics?


----------



## NowISee (Jan 25, 2010)

Alloy123 said:


> "They have a raised ring at the bottom of the aluminum, right next to the spring. I removed the label and then used a Dremel and a file to remove the raised ring, then put the label sticker back on. It works fine now, took about 15 minutes"
> 
> Do you before and after pics?


 
No, but I can take a few pics later today (I hope) and post them here.


----------



## NowISee (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics, as promised.

Label rolled back to show the lip.







After removing the lip with a Dremel followed by a file and 600 paper.






This is how far it will fit into the LU60 on the M95 before removing the lip. 
It would work this way, but it will completely smash the shock absorbing foam in the head. It's there to help take away the shock of recoil so I didn't want to smash it all the way.






With that lip removed it fits in this far and only compresses the foam a little more than the stock P60 bulb.
NOTE: Right after I put the camera away and was putting the flashlight back together I noticed the label was stopping it from going in even further. So I removed the label, but I didn't take a pic.


----------



## Alloy123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for those detailed pics.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 28, 2010)

NowISee,

Nicely done! The pictures explain alot!! That opens up some options for me as well!! Great work!!!


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 1, 2010)

I got my Larue mount in today. I love larue mounts. the ARMS was just a neat feature but doesnt feel solid. the ARMS lever broke ridiculously easy with one swing from my Strider SF.


----------



## Alloy123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, how did you get the plug out of the rear of the 951?


----------



## signal 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Alloy123 said:


> Just out of curiousity, how did you get the plug out of the rear of the 951?



U really just gotta put a hell of a pinch grip on it and yank it out. I thought I was gonna break it first time I did it, but I think it's designed that way.

I stretched TWO springs on two different M60s on two different M952s. One had the older collar and the other had the newer. The M60 won't drop down into the LU60, and no fitting ring is required. Once u give the spring a little stretch, it's good to go! Better than using a spacer that can shoot loose.


----------



## Alloy123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you choose to remove the foam in the head? Or did you just leave it compressed?


----------



## sunspot (Feb 5, 2010)

Alloy123 said:


> I have already purchased the M952. I just hasn't done any research into the LED portion before buying. Now I'm stuck with a light I can't get any of the newer modules to fit into. :thumbsdow


Check this out. LED for the M952.
Link:twothumbs


----------



## Alloy123 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup... watching that thread for more good info. I still can't get the plug out of the rear of the M952.:duh2:


----------

